

Was the Yahoo-Google Deal a Ploy To Weaken Yahoo? - visakhcr
http://tech.slashdot.org/tech/08/10/04/1158252.shtml

======
pmorici
Wasn't the same accusation leveled about the Microsoft / Yahoo deal that fell
through? They thought Microsoft wanted to beat down the price of Yahoo and
then try and get them to sell their patent portfolio?

